# Dōgen's Cud-Chewing Room - Open for New Membership Applications



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

It's that time of the year again, when I open my exclusive Social Group for new membership applications. This thread also serves as a reminder to current members that Dōgen's Cud-Chewing Room is still the happening place to be. 
Places, as always are strictly limited so this thread is where you can post your application for exclusive Cud-Chewing Room membership, with all the benefits that come with it.
In formulating your application post bear in mind the kind of people the Room's Executive are likely to give the nod to and focus on those attributes. People with a mature attitude, a rational mind, wide knowledge of the very best in classical music and a natural desire to stay on topic are of no interest whatsoever to the Executive so look elsewhere for your kicks. But if you think you've got what it takes, we'd like to hear from you.

As ever, applications close 31 December. Terms & Conditions Apply Occasionally.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

:lol: I always hate 'hot seat' interviews, I usually buckle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2017)

Potiphera said:


> :lol: I always hate 'hot seat' interviews, I usually buckle.


Profuse sweating is considered as a positive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2017)

Is that the hotbed of radical Nazism group or the one with nice funny people?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2017)

dogen said:


> . But if you think you've got what it takes, we'd like to hear from you.
> 
> .


When marks are awarded for wit, I generally score half. Is that enough?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Is that the hotbed of radical Nazism group or the one with nice funny people?


Nice people with radical views.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2017)

Tulse said:


> When marks are awarded for wit, I generally score half. Is that enough?


You'll probably be talking over people's heads.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> Nice people with radical views.


And the occasional funny Nazi.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Potiphera said:


> :lol: I always hate 'hot seat' interviews, I usually buckle.


Me too. Especially these kind that involve waterboarding, tasering, and the confrey chair.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

This is my application. I will bring cuds for all to chew. Most are like new, chewed only once by my very disagreeable mother-in-law.


----------

